# like new husky 455 rancher chainsaw 75.00



## davduckman2010 (Feb 24, 2015)

just bought this from a neighbor I don't think the even used it they broke the brake on it gave up on im going to be a lumber jack idea bought it for 75.00 runs and cuts like a raped ape ( opps sorry brink). and heres my ohio fridged go cut some wood setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice score, Duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2015)

Duck be careful you don't want to end up like my great great great Irish grandpa that went north to trap beaver. We told him it weren't like Texas in the winter up there but he wouldn't listen hardheaded Irishman . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 24, 2015)

lol i want that gun he pried out of his hands great movie won of my all time favorites

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2015)

Dang, when I saw that thread title, I thought you were selling it for $75, I got excited for a second... that's a smokin deal!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 24, 2015)

Great deal Duck but man that gives a whole new meaning to snowmobiling !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 24, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Great deal Duck but man that gives a whole new meaning to snowmobiling !


lol ill tell you what till i got that sled i couldnt get that dam boy of mine to go get fire wood now theres always a fresh pile  you just got to make think its not fun

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats on the steal!!! You deserve it! Chuck


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 27, 2015)

Great price on a great I missed one that went for $100 and still regret even though I do not really need it.
Dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2015)

Wasn't that Hatchet Jack? Kilt the bear that kilt me.......


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 27, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Wasn't that Hatchet Jack? Kilt the bear that kilt me.......


yep the one and only. classic movie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 4, 2015)

Great deal, Duck. I have the same saw and it does pretty darn good. The only time I switch to my little Stihl is bucking limbs. Turns out I don't have enough ballast to reach out very far with the husky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Dang, when I saw that thread title, I thought you were selling it for $75, I got excited for a second... that's a smokin deal!


Me too!!

Oh well.....nice score Duck....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 5, 2015)

You better watch out for the Po Po.... You stole that saw! Nice score!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

